# Injured foot? Happened seemingly overnight...



## patchwork (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all,

my older budgie june (about 4-5 yo now) as of yesterday is not using her foot at all.. it appears discolored, as-if bruised. my birds live in my bedroom with me and i did not hear any signs of a struggle or stress, so i'm so.. stumped at what could have happened. yesterday i think she was in so much pain i didn't see her eat at all.. but today i saw her eating bright and early. her foot also is less 'clenched' than it was yesterday.. but still discolored.

my usual vet is gone for the long weekend so i will be calling another one tomorrow, so don't worry, she will be seeing a vet.. but do any of you have any idea what could be wrong?

my one guess at the culprit is the netted 'seed catcher' i had around the cage.. she is not very tame, doesn't let me trim her claws, so she could've gotten stuck in it and panicked..? but again, i would've heard something i that was the cause cause she's very vocal...

will attatch some pics to this post. the first image i startled her with the camera so she's sitting even weirder, but you can see the entire leg.. second picture is how she has been sitting since yesterday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little June. 

Her foot and entire leg look to be quite swollen.
She may have caught it and struggled to free herself while you were sleeping. You wouldn't have necessarily heard her.

Keep her warm and quiet until you can get her to the vet. You can give her room temperature Chamomile tea to drink, bathe in and/or soak her foot/leg in it. Chamomile has anti-inflammatory and calming properties which may help a bit.

Is she eating and drinking normally?
If not, give her Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.
If you don't have any on hand, you can make some using the recipe in this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy for a full and speedy recovery for your little June.

Please be sure to update us in this thread after her appointment with the vet tomorrow.

Best wishes!*


----------



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

Hedwig, Pigwidgeon, and I are sending her lots of love and prayers. Hope she gets better soon and we can all see her at her best!


----------



## patchwork (Feb 1, 2012)

thank you so much. i don't think i could tempt her to bathe right now, but i'll see what the vet says tomorrow!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Jamie, 

I hope you vet visit goes well. Poor June does seem to be quite uncomfortable. 

Regarding Deborah's advise, you can just put some of the chamomile tea into a shallow dish on the floor of the cage. If she isn't moving around the cage much, it might be a good idea to move the food and water dish as close to her favourite perch as possible. 

It might be an idea if she isn't moving around much, or is struggling to move around to move her cage perches lower before she goes back in after the vet visit. 

I think an old towel on the bottom of the cage in case she stumbles and falls to help cushion her landing, lower her perches so she can't fall so far. 

Does she share a cage with another budgie? 
If so, just watch to make sure she is left alone to heal. If she is being bothered by the other budgie, I would split them up to allow her to heal. 

let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## patchwork (Feb 1, 2012)

so, good news and potentially bad news... good news is, she's home safely with me with some meds. bad news is, if the meds don't help her, she could have a tumor... i'm trying to stay positive though, because in my opinion her foot DOES look better today than it did two days ago.. keep your fingers crossed for me and june, ok guys? thanks so much for your support.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending lots of prayers and healing energy for June to have a full and speedy recovery.

I'll be watching this thread for updates from you with regard to any changes in June's condition.

Best wishes!*


----------

